

Ask HN: Learning computer science with Python? - shire

I&#x27;m not enrolled in school at the moment just self-learning how to program and I&#x27;m looking for a good Python book or videos explaining how to learn Algorithms or data structures through the use of Python? Understanding computer science concepts such as Stacks, Binary Trees, Recursion and Queues and how to implement them in Python?
======
asperous
I'm not sure about the things you mentioned, but responding to your title here
is the de facto learning-programming-via-python:

[http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/](http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/)

